# 90 gal. Stocklist



## Spongeycrab (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello everyone, I've chosen to go for a 90 gal. reef. Ok so here's what I'd like to have.

Flame Dwarf Angel

Longnose Butterflyfish

Black Cap Basslet

Lawnmower Blenny (like it a alot but will take off list for needed space)

Pair of Ocellaris Clownfish

Pacific Redstripe Hogfish

Pinkbar Goby (I know the Tiger Watchman Goby and him may fight)

Green Wrasse

Squarespot Anthias

Yellow Eye Kole Tang

Lemonpeel/Chocolate Mimic Tang

Tiger Watchman Goby (I know the pinkbar and him may fight)


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Entirely way to many fish for a 90g tank.
You must take into account swim room, after rock displacement, and substrate, if your running that. Should remove at least 2 fish.


----------

